

What does it take to close a great Series A right now? - crashdev
http://www.crashdev.com/2013/10/making-your-own-parade.html

======
dorkitude
I love this post!

All too often founders fall into a cycle like this:

 _Pitch failures begin to beget a habit of fear or panic or other forms of
negativity, which of course beget more pitch failures._

I had this happen to me in a bad way once, and it almost cost us our company.
But if you find your flow and fundraise when things are going well, it gets a
_lot_ easier.

